# Microstream LED removal?



## GForGeep (Feb 20, 2012)

As anyone tried to remove the LED from the newer version of the microstream? I wanted to try to replace it with a 3 mode LED from another light. Is it possible? Where can I find directions on how to do it? Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## nein166 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've taken one apart but it got messy. Its all put in thru the front. Driver carriage and led first then reflector then plastic lens is pressed fit to hold it all. I pressed it out of the head from the + battery contact at the bottom of the driver carriage, its like an L1 driver carriage. SF Lawsuit? Prob not. The led heatsink is soldered to the edge of the driver like a T. You could try heating the head to soften the lens and put less stress on the components on the driver. I didn't take pics and scrapped the parts sorry can't help further. Looking back I wish I'd left it alone.


----------



## GForGeep (Feb 21, 2012)

i have a microstream with all the black annodizing removed and i just use it for a backup backup light. i'm going to buy another one cuz i love those lights, so i don't mind messing this current one up. thank you very much for the tip on how to start, i was gonna try to force it out thru the battery tube, and that would've been ugly. now i can't wait to take this thing apart. if it's successful, i'll be very happy


----------



## spectrrr (Apr 4, 2012)

Any luck with your project GForGeep? 

This is exactly what I want to do with my microstream. Right now I'm running an older one with an iTP A3 head, but I like the deeper reflector optics of the microstream head better, I would love to try and put the A3 guts in the streamlight head. 

Fortunately I've got an old non-functional streamlight head that I don't mind destroying, but of course I also want to get it back together with the A3 emitter at some point


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I was able to remove the guts from the microstream but I ended up destroying the reflector in the process (I love the reflector on the microstream too). I gave up on trying to change the led and I just run a 10440 in it. Its not a multi mode light like the itp or the preon but it has one mode, Boss Mode.


----------



## spectrrr (Apr 4, 2012)

DARN! That reflector is the one part I don't want destroyed!!! 

But you did confirm/notice that you have to push it out from the + battery end? (Like you, I was all ready to push inwards from the lens and out the battery tube)

I've got a "Boss Mode" microstream that I love as well, but when I'm traveling down in South America where they can lose power for whole days at a time, having that the low output multimode is an absolute LIFE SAVER. (one of the reasons I like the iTP A3 over some of the other "stream" combos - it's low is reallllllly LOW. 

I don't suppose you have any experience taking apart the iTP A3 head do you? I might post a new thread on that before I start taking it apart, only have one at the moment, so I'd rather not destroy it in the process (although I don't care about it's reflector!)


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 4, 2012)

Since the itp is discontinued I don't want to risk it cuz its a pretty cool light so it's on my wife's keychain. As for the microstream, the new model is only two pieces and if you look at the LED, ts much closer to push from inside the battery tube than the other way, plus I don't think the lens can take enough force to try pushing from the front to the back. GG has a sale on preons and they have a really good low mode and you can get a tail clicky for it. Good flood and low mode (especially on a 10440) to compliment the throw of the Boss-stream


----------



## spectrrr (Apr 5, 2012)

Shame the iTP has been discontinued, I rather like it's light modes better than the replacement. I might have to pick up another from the big river while they are still in stock... 

Sadly, I know about the new microstreams  .....I've got one of all three, old old (loose clicky, 1 way clip), old (new emitter, new clip, 3 part), and newest (2 part). 

Interesting... Preon 1 with a clicky would be nice... hadn't seen that accessory since the last time i looked at the Preon a while ago. (I really don't like twist).... do you happen to know if its a forward or reverse, didn't specify on the 4sevens site. A tad pricy... but not much more so than the cost of buying a microstream AND an iTP. 
ugh, I know I shouldnt ask... but I'm too much of a newbie to know where GG is. 

My next trip south is going to be for a while... and theft is a BIG problem there... so I'm stocking up on more than one EDC light.... (and carrying a bigger EDC light = GARANTEED theft instead of possible, so its little unobtrusive AAA light or bust)

TRYING to get my microstream head apart right now (head off the old old 3-peice version) No luck yet so far heating up with a torch lighter and then hammering from either direction....


*EDIT: *I got it out..... NO LUCK dislodging the lens in either direction, so I gave up and just pulled the emitter and circuits out through the back in needle nose plier sized chunks  (this particular light head was already not working, so no loss). ..... NOW for the fun part, figuring out how to get the iTP LED in there, centered & seated securely...


*EDIT 2: * Working on dislodging the LED module intact from the iTP to no avail. Construction seems identical to what is found in this thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-MARATAC-AAA-*LOTS-OF-PICS*&highlight=maratac
However mine apparently got a really super duper extra large helping of glue, because it is not coming loose at all - anymore pressure and my iTP will break 
I might be able to smash in the front lens and get it out that way... but I'm not willing to do that at the moment... 


*EDIT 3: *This project is officially _*cancelled*_. I measured the iTP LED pill housing and compared it with the MS head - despite the MS head being clearly bigger than the iTP head, it appears the iTP LED module is clearly too fat to fit in the MS head. Looks like the only way to make it file would be to file out the inside of the MS head, then file off the threads on the iTP LED module.... and possible more.... all in all, well beyond my skill set, and way way way WAY beyond what the project is worth!!!!! 

I did learn one thing in the destruction of the Microstream head - there is very little if any thermal heat syncing and transference for the emitter. The iTP was set in an aluminum plug, flush against the wall of the light with plenty of surface area... the MS... nothing...

Anyway, off to find something else to take apart... and maybe buy a Preon


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 5, 2012)

Your experience with trying to mod the microstream was very similar to mine. I love forward clickies more than twisties or reverse clickies but I'm starting to love reverse clickies for multi-mode lights. The preon is a reverse clicky with three well spaced out modes. The preon 1 is a 1 aaa light that comes as a twisty but you can buy the clicky tailcap at the 4sevens site. The preon 2 is a 2 aaa light that has the clicky cap but you can buy the 1 aaa body for it.
I'll pm you the site.


----------



## electromage (Apr 9, 2012)

I replaced the head with a Fenix L0D head. Now it's a multi-mode forward-clicky with lots of output and a clip that doesn't fall off!


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 9, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> Well, I was able to remove the guts from the microstream but I ended up destroying the reflector in the process (I love the reflector on the microstream too). I gave up on trying to change the led and I just run a 10440 in it. Its not a multi mode light like the itp or the preon but it has one mode, Boss Mode.



how is the output with the 10440? what is this "boss mode" you speak of?


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 9, 2012)

electromage said:


> I replaced the head with a Fenix L0D head. Now it's a multi-mode forward-clicky with lots of output and a clip that doesn't fall off!


so the threads are the same on the L0D and the microstream? i have to check my MS since i dont thing the "head" twist off the body.

EDIT: my MS looks like its 3 sections(clear line between the head and the body) but i will be danged if i can get the head off. do you have any pics of what yours looks like?


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 9, 2012)

Mylt1 said:


> how is the output with the 10440? what is this "boss mode" you speak of?



I just bought a used eagletac P10C and side by side the Microstream on a 10440 look exactly the same, hotspot brightness and all


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 9, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> I just bought a used eagletac P10C and side by side the Microstream on a 10440 look exactly the same, hotspot brightness and all


so this "boss mode" is nothing more than putting a 10440 in the light?


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 9, 2012)

Mylt1 said:


> so this "boss mode" is nothing more than putting a 10440 in the light?



Roughly 200 lumens from a AAA size light "like a Boss"


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 9, 2012)

got it now. had to do some searching. LOL. think about doing the LD01 swap but the only ones i am see are the Q4 not the 5. not sure if that will make a difference. i will probably buy another MS though. i am a paid firefighter/medic and have been carrying the MS since xmas and it is a great little light but i want a little more out of it but dont want to burn up my only little light. going to hit up home depot to see if they have the LD01 on the shelf and also pick up another MS. will have to order the 10440s off the web. the wait will suck but im sure, from what i have been reading, it will be well worth it.


----------



## electromage (Apr 10, 2012)

I can take a photo tomorrow. Its a red L0D, so your results may vary


----------



## GForGeep (Apr 10, 2012)

Mylt1 said:


> got it now. had to do some searching. LOL. think about doing the LD01 swap but the only ones i am see are the Q4 not the 5. not sure if that will make a difference. i will probably buy another MS though. i am a paid firefighter/medic and have been carrying the MS since xmas and it is a great little light but i want a little more out of it but dont want to burn up my only little light. going to hit up home depot to see if they have the LD01 on the shelf and also pick up another MS. will have to order the 10440s off the web. the wait will suck but im sure, from what i have been reading, it will be well worth it.



When ordering the 10440, try asking them to send you one with a button top that sticks out a bit. I ordered 5 for my aaa lights and only a couple work on my MS because the others have button tips that are too low to make good contact with the MS head.


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 10, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> When ordering the 10440, try asking them to send you one with a button top that sticks out a bit. I ordered 5 for my aaa lights and only a couple work on my MS because the others have button tips that are too low to make good contact with the MS head.


will do. im hoping HD has the lights in stock. they have them listed on there website as an online item only but im pretty sure i have seen them in the store and others have said they have found them in the stores as well. not sure i will make it there today though. may have to wait till Thursday. plus, not in a hurry since i have to order the batteries as well.


----------



## nein166 (Apr 12, 2012)

4Sevens Preon and Maratac AAA are the same threads as well but the head doesn't cover the oring on the body with either


----------



## Mylt1 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks guys. am ordering another MS along with a LD01 and a few 10440's. once i get everything i will see how much material needs to be machined off so the head fits flush.


----------

